
Is it unwise to start a large, new project with CoffeeScript? - rudolf0
I know it&#x27;s grown out of fashion, but I still really like CoffeeScript. ECMA 6 is great at all, but ECMA 6 + CoffeeScript seems even better. I&#x27;m sick of braces and semicolons if I don&#x27;t need them.<p>I avoid the more syntactically ambiguous parts and try to use sensible whitespace.<p>Would it a bad idea to embark on a new, large project using 100% CoffeeScript instead of Javascript? Are there any other JS transpilers with a Python&#x2F;Ruby-ish syntax that would be recommended over it? Should I stop caring so much about syntax sugar?
======
Kjeldahl
If you're the only developer, do what you want. If not, don't do what you want
but what is best for the project. Which probably isn't what you want. ;-)

~~~
rudolf0
I'd be the sole developer for some time, but there may be many more developers
after a few months.

